# Wahoo and Tuna Vioska Knoll Area 2/5



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Left DI at 5:30 Sunday morning and set a course for a rig 80 miles SW just past the Vioska Knoll area. Decided to take the little boat since it cruises alot faster than the big one. Pulled up to the rig a few hours later and set the wahoo spread. After fifteen minutes the reel starts screaming and we pull a 60 lb wahoo over the side. We trolled that rig for awhile longer but didn't get anymore bites. Bounced around to five more rigs but didnt get another bite on the troll. Then we decided it was time to go to the parking lot and start chunking for tuna. Pulled up to the vioska knoll and there was atleast 50 other boats there. Set up a drift and within five minutes we hook up. That turned put to be our biggest tuna of the day at 78lbs. Did the same process two other times and put two more 70lb tuna in the boat. We left them biting around 2 in the afternoon because had no more room. Heard radio chatter of several 150 lbers and one that was possibly over 200. If you look closely in the one picture you can see the parking lot out there but it seemed that most everyone was catching fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

gotta love trips like that!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet super bowl wahoo trip!


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Another pic of the wahoo


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

For your hoo spread do you run all near surface or any deep divers? 

BTW awesome trip. My ride is in shop for another month so I am fishing through the posts of others.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> For your hoo spread do you run all near surface or any deep divers?
> 
> BTW awesome trip. My ride is in shop for another month so I am fishing through the posts of others.


This time of year we pull only deep divers for wahoo. Yesterday we were pulling a three line spread with one stretch 30 and two of the russellure deep divers (which are great because you can buy them pre rigged with owner hooks). During the summer we would pull deep divers along with a couple of islander ballyhoo combos


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great catch! Long run for some big fun!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice report. 

I would like some more info on the Egg Harbor you have. What year is it? We have a 33 Egg....


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

polar21 said:


> Nice report.
> 
> I would like some more info on the Egg Harbor you have. What year is it? We have a 33 Egg....


It's a 1989 41' Egg Harbor convertible. It has twin 315 hp remanned 3208s that we just had to put in last winter.


----------



## 5tmorris (Jan 17, 2013)

Docked right next to mine. I thought I saw your parents on it yesterday morning?


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

5tmorris said:


> Docked right next to mine. I thought I saw your parents on it yesterday morning?


Yes sir they stayed on it this weekend. Me my brother and a couple of friends decided to take our 21 footer out there this Sunday since the weather looked so nice. My dad skipped out on this trip. He said he's getting to old to run 180 miles round trip in one day in a 21 foot boat.


----------



## 5tmorris (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad to see you did well.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

how deep is it there? Do you anchor or drift


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Almost 1800 feet. Need a lot of rope to anchor there!


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Its actually just before the shelf so its only around 280 feet but still the preferred method is to drift


----------



## Regulator_32 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## C'scape (Sep 4, 2009)

Great report Reel, thanks for sharing story and pictures.


----------

